# kazushi



## CuongNhuka (Aug 11, 2005)

o.k. A little back round into my question. I am in high school and next year plan to join the wrestling team; if I get good enough I might be able to get an athletic scholarship. In Coung Nhu we have Judo, so I know Kazushi, I what to try to apply the movements in it to wrestling. You know, give me an unfair advantage against the other people [evil grin]. But I don't quite know how to do that, since in wrestling you are not allowed to grab your opponents 'costume'. I was thinking that if I played with it I could probly do something that if nothing else would work the same way. Can any of you guys give me hand with this? If you dont understand what I mean, could you post that so I can try to fix it.



Sweet Brighit Bless your Blade,



John


----------



## bushi jon (Aug 11, 2005)

Remember a well placed push or clutch will take one ballance just as quick. Both are still legal in wrestling. Ballance can be taken in all sorts of ways the best way to find out is get a guy that is superior in strength and size and find different ways to make him hit the mat first.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Aug 11, 2005)

coungnhuka said:
			
		

> o.k. A little back round into my question. I am in high school and next year plan to join the wrestling team; if I get good enough I might be able to get an athletic scholarship. In Coung Nhu we have Judo, so *I know Kazushi*, I what to try to apply the movements in it to wrestling. You know, *give me an unfair advantage against the other people* [evil grin]. But I don't quite know how to do that, since in wrestling you are not allowed to grab your opponents 'costume'. I was thinking that if I played with it I could probly do something that if nothing else would work the same way. Can any of you guys give me hand with this? If you dont understand what I mean, could you post that so I can try to fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The concept of kuzushi with a gi is no different than without a gi you just use different grips.

Examples:
Gi collar = back of neck
Sleeve elbow = crook of elbow
end of sleeve= wrist grab

Just find the corresponding grip and work your kuzushi the same way with minor adjustments. Just keep in mind that knowledge of 'kuzushi' or off-balancing as it's commonly called won't give you any unfair advantage. Wrestling uses kuzushi very extensively just as in Judo and thus wrestlers will know what you're doing just the same.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Aug 18, 2005)

Kempojujitsu, all the wrestlers i've talked to (looking for ideas on this) look at me like i'm crazy when I ask them about unbalancing, in fact most of them say some thing to the effect of "the only real way to unbalance someone is to throw them", (generally followed by some curse words and insults). And three people have actually told me that exact sentence. The first is my saracstly good friend Neali (yes a girl, but she has never lost, so I figured she'd be the most help). Any ways thanks for the help. And I was kinda of thinking that. And the unfair advantage line was a joke, thus the [evil grin] thing. But what ever.



Sweet Brighit Bless your Blade,



John


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Aug 18, 2005)

coungnhuka said:
			
		

> Kempojujitsu, all the wrestlers i've talked to (looking for ideas on this) look at me like i'm crazy when I ask them about unbalancing, in fact most of them say some thing to the effect of "the only real way to unbalance someone is to throw them", (generally followed by some curse words and insults). And three people have actually told me that exact sentence. The first is my saracstly good friend Neali (yes a girl, but she has never lost, so I figured she'd be the most help). Any ways thanks for the help. And I was kinda of thinking that. And the unfair advantage line was a joke, thus the [evil grin] thing. But what ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then I'm sorry for them.  As they either don't wrestle too much, don't understand wrestling too well or simply weren't taught basics which is really screwed up if that's the case.

Two basic wrestling moves taught in the early stages of every form of wrestling I've ever studied to off balance the opponent. (Free-Style, Greco-Roman, Judo, Ju-Jitsu, etc.)

1. Arm Drag
2. Snap Down

these aren't throws but are off-balances used to enter into throws, clinches and single/double legs.

So if every wrestler you asked said they didn't know about off-balancing , send them back to the mats for the basics 'cause someone isn't teaching them everything they should know.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Aug 19, 2005)

I'll keep that in mind.

Sweet Brighit Bless your Blade,

John


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Aug 19, 2005)

gedzundheit.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Aug 19, 2005)

huh???


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Aug 19, 2005)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> gedzundheit.


:roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## CuongNhuka (Aug 19, 2005)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> gedzundheit.


yah i still don't quite know what that means


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Aug 19, 2005)

coungnhuka said:
			
		

> yah i still don't quite know what that means


Gedzundheit is the german language version of saying "bless you" after a person sneezes. Kuzushi, the title of this thread, sounds like a sneeze. It's a joke son, ya missed it. (look up some old foghorn leghorn jokes, and insert them here).

Regards,

Dave.

PS -- kuzushi works well in wrestling, particularly because few folks there have seen it. As covered in class with Mr. Chapel recently, though, misaligning the body through muscle reassignment works much more rapidly and subtly. Similar to some of the wrist-catch stuff already present in wrestling, but sneakier (yes, Doc, sneakier). Pay particular attention to the bumps, bunts, grabs and short pulls you can do WHILE shooting on the guy.

Good luck...and GEDZUNDHEIT!


----------



## CuongNhuka (Aug 19, 2005)

ohhhh o.k. cool beans. thank you. on an unrelated side note. ahhhh i saide cool beans, i'm turning into deana!!!! o.k. i'm done know trying to be funny.


----------

